# Biggest and Brightest Full Moon of 2010 Tonight



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20100...DeW5faGVhZGxpbmVfbGlzdARzbGsDd29sZm1vb25iaWdn


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No rehearsal tonight - I can go out in the yard and see this one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bummer I think it will be cloudy tonight.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

No wonder, I've been acting a little strange(well, stranger than "normal"). Lunacy strikes again! I am a Lunatic, controlled by the moon. Wee....


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

*Biggest Brightest Full Moon*

Watch out for werewolves and general insanity.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20100129/sc_space/biggestandbrightestfullmoonof2010tonight


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So are you saying it would be a good nite for a party?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, I'm an idiot!

This is the second time I've posted a link to a story that JT has already posted!!!! :googly: I even checked the Oddities forum (where I posted this) to see if you'd already done so and thought I was OK...

Sorry Ken! I'll just crawl back into my corner.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm sorry Ms. W - to make it up to me, you're going to have to make me my Halloween costume for the next 10 years! LOL.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You're letting me off lightly!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to run outside now and brave the 18 degrees to check out this wolf moon so you might get off even easier! lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we need sound so we can play ozzy bark at the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just looked at it a few minutes ago and did not turn into a werewolf


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I did this is interesting..... oh S### I just knocked my beer over with my paw


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The moon is great! It was good last night too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Local werewolf says YaY! Too bad its cloudy, wont see it before I change


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sky is clear night is still - 
Artemis looks awesome tonight!!

Ahhwoooo!
I saw a werewolf with a chinese menu in his hand...


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, I am wondering why I am feeling a little hairy right now..LOL!! Clear night outside here in Jersey, and bright...Too freakin cold to enjoy it. LOL!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> I did this is interesting..... oh S### I just knocked my beer over with my paw


honestly ,I am laffin here!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw this one- its VERY cold here ( hi was 6 degrees) so air is so still & clear..moon was amazing...I noticed how it was making all the tin roofs shine out in the countryside where I was driving tongiht and was HUGE and very bright even when rising. I didnt know it was a special moon- I just thought it was bright cuz its so cold.
Cool.


----------

